# Most Famous Golf Course You've Played



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

What's the most famous golf course you've ever played?

Of course, the definition of famous is up for grabs, but I'm talking about courses like Augusta National, St. Andrews, Pebble Beach, etc.

As for me, when I was in college I caddied for someone on Pebble Beach but I've never played on a famous course. The place where I worked that summer used to take clients there to play and sometimes I'd caddy for one of them. Super-beautiful course. It was one of the highlights of my life to even be able to be there as many times as I got to that summer (plus made some good tips even though they weren't supposed to tip me).


----------



## fuzzyjr (Apr 25, 2006)

*King and Bear*

King and Bear at the world golf villiage, not really the most famous but the nicest one i have played.


----------



## rustyb42 (May 29, 2006)

Old Course at St Andrews

im trying to get the chance to play Carnoustie sometime soon


----------



## KillerB (Jun 13, 2006)

*Wentworth and Brabazon (Belfry)*

Wentworth was defintly the better of the 2 courses 

and alot harder

would love to go and play St Andrews


----------



## rustyb42 (May 29, 2006)

KillerB said:


> Wentworth was defintly the better of the 2 courses
> 
> and alot harder
> 
> would love to go and play St Andrews


the Old Course is good but it isn't all that I expected
The New and Jubilee are the best there

can't wait for number 7


----------



## Dscofever (Oct 29, 2006)

Kapalua on Maui. B-E-A-Utiful course. Of course it's hard to go wrong on Hawaii.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Even though the greens would demolish me i would like to play at Augusta National


----------



## elizzy.jones (Nov 7, 2006)

I have played Cypress Point Club. It was amazing. It was so windy that day that I could barely tee up my golf ball! The views were amazing and the layout was awesome!


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

Nothing absolutely spectacular, but the Sand Barrens in New Jersey is an amatuer (? LPGA?) stop. They don't call it the 'Sand Barrens' for nothing...


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

i was in this tournament before and this guy i was playing with was a student at the university of st andrews and he got to play the old course for free whenever he wanted


----------



## PaulGibbins (Nov 11, 2006)

I agree with Dsco, Maui is beautiful! Of course, I just love anything about Hawaii so it works well. But the most famous I have ever played was Pebble - amazing course.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Whats your favorite hole at pebble...mine has to be the 183 yard par 3 that jack nickalous built


----------



## PaulGibbins (Nov 11, 2006)

The par 3 is beautiful, but my hands down favorite is the 7th hole. It is just beautiful with the water, islands, and I just like hitting over water


----------



## flash313 (Nov 29, 2006)

similar to the other thread going at the moment...

the most famous course i've played is augusta or pine valley, depending on whether you're talking to a golfer or not.


----------



## psv (Dec 1, 2006)

Haven't yet, but this summer I'm interning at Merion Golf Club, so I'll get to play the East course there. Ranked #7. I can also play Augusta National, but waiting to get a little better before I embarass myself.


----------



## tourspec33 (Nov 29, 2006)

*Karsten Creek or Southern Hills*

Both courses are awesome, but even though karsten's greens roll super fast, i think southern hills roll just a bit faster (lightning fast) Sorry thats about the closest to any decent course where i live. let me know what you all think:thumbsup:


----------



## R7oss (Dec 5, 2006)

*St. Andrews Bay*

The most famous course that I've played on is the Torrance course at St.andrews Bay, designed by none other than Sam Torrance (hence the name) It is a gorgeous course, which I managed not to embaress myself by playing okay  I only stay 20 mins from St.Andrews, which is ace for any golfer, havent played the old course yet, but it's definitely on my list. I'm up at St. Andrews at least once a month, a great place to visit.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Doral Blue, the Old Course and Carnoustie.

I'm playing the Doral Silver Course on Saturday afternoon. It's a strange course with little sand, but instead, it looks like elephants were buried around the greens. They use these mounds with extremely long grass as the hazards instead of lakes or bunkers.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I survived the 40 mph winds at the Silver course... They have reduced the mounds, increased the sand and water... BOY, have they increased the water. The architect had to be enormously talented to know where to build those lakes right under where my ball was going to land.


----------



## pitch (Dec 12, 2006)

Pebble Beach, TPC Sawgrass, Atlanta Athletic Club, Bay Hill, and Doral Blue Monster are some of the famous one's. Most famous likely Pebble Beach.


----------



## Almo (May 25, 2006)

Blue Canyon in Phuket, Thailand :thumbsup:


----------



## Tiger-Whoops (Dec 23, 2006)

*wow*

I have played at the old course st andrews i liked it carnoustie pissing it down but still a lovely golf course wentworth absolutely beautiful and once my dad won a competition for a golfing holiday which included a trip to sawgrass and pebble beach we toured alot of america for 1 month just playing golf best time of my life


----------



## Almo (May 25, 2006)

Tiger-Whoops said:


> we toured alot of america for 1 month just playing golf best time of my life


What a life!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tiger-Whoops (Dec 23, 2006)

*i know*

Honestly when i retire i hope to have saved enough money to just tour the world playing golf i loved it so much best time of my life


----------



## VibrantRedGT (Dec 28, 2006)

Heron Bay day after Christmas. It was packed. The wind was 15MPH and it rained from hole 2 to 15. I won't post what I shot.

TPC a few months ago.


----------



## JLine05 (Dec 26, 2006)

I got the chance to play the Byron Nelson...not as big as some of the courses you guys have mentioned, bu tby far the best I've played.


----------



## Hogan (Jan 23, 2007)

There have been a few of them:
Bethpage Black, Long Island, N.Y.
Pinehurst #2, North Carolina
Sand Hills, Mullen Nebraska
Baltusral, Springfield, N.J.
Bayonne, Bayonne, N.J.
True Blue & Caledonia, Myrtle Beach
Laurel Valley, PA
Quaker Ridge, Scarsdale, N.Y.
Copperhead, Tampa, FL
Plantation, Kapalua, Hawaii
Cog Hill/Dubsdread, Chicago, IL
English Turn, New Orleans, LA


----------



## Banhouse (Jun 22, 2009)

Havn'tplayed many, but I do have the privilege of living 20 minutes from bethpage. I am not nearly experience enough to even touch the black, but I have played the red. I played the red course about 2 years ago, and since it was our first time at bethpage, we thought we'd check out the black course and to our surprise we found Jason Kidd teeing off at the first tee on the black. That was a great experience.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Television always tells us that we can't see the texture of a golf course on our home screens. For some reason though, Bethpage Black seemed to show off it's hills and rolling ground more. I really liked what I saw of it, but I have heard some friends who have played it say that it's not as interesting a course to them as some of the others in the Bethpage group.

The same is true here in Miami at Doral. The Blue course gets the press, but most people I know would tell you the other courses have more personality. The Blue just has length.


----------



## PutzAlot (Jun 28, 2009)

Not sure how famous it is, because I am new and all. But it was an awesome course. Golf Club of Georgia:thumbsup:


----------



## golfjunk (Aug 4, 2010)

Turnberry in Scotland. It is an amazing links course with outstanding holes!


----------



## rptut (Dec 29, 2006)

Muirfield Village, in OH. But, it was off season so difficult to say how nice it would have been on season.


----------



## archiebrown (Aug 12, 2010)

I had played at Pala Mesa Resort Golf Course which is perhaps one of the most beautiful San Diego Golf Courses. I had a great time playing golf there. Its courses are challenging which adds another excitement into the game.


----------



## Stuart StAndrew (Sep 9, 2010)

St Andrews the home of golf (and my home) also agree with a previous post - Turnberry in Scotland is also great too.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Realizing what courses are in the more unsuspected places is quite a revelation sometimes. I watch a lot of the Golf Channel and when the European Tour is on, it's often fun to see beautiful courses in places like Eastern Europe where we tend to think of as Communist satellites from the old days, as if they wouldn't have joined the 20th century and developed courses in the interest of a tourist trade.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Old Course at St Andrews. Played with my son on his 16th b'day. We halved with gross 76's.
Carnoustie, for his 17th b'day. Partnered my son against his mate and his dad. I loved it but was average. He was awesome, even driving one of the par 4's.

Woodall Spa is my favourite.


----------



## theqfool (Apr 1, 2011)

Pine Valley - I caddied there in the 80's and played it a handful of times. Unfortunately, I haven't played anything else in the Top 100. It is an amazing pure golf experience and an amazing layout, especially considering it was the only course Crump ever designed.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

The two most famous I have played are Pebble Beach, and the Old Course at St Andrews. St Andrews is the tougher of the two by a bunch. The beer is better there also. :thumbsup:

My wife has a relative who lives in Adelade (sp?) Australia. They have told her, that should we ever visit them we can go play a couple holes on the Nullarbor golf course which is supposed to be the longest course in the world. Some of the tee boxes are like 40-50 miles a part, and it's a round 850 miles long. Yes, I said miles. I suppose if we do ever visit them, I will play 2 or 3 holes. talk about "slow play"........


----------



## Mel_P (Apr 6, 2011)

> They have told her, that should we ever visit them we can go play a couple holes on the Nullarbor golf course which is supposed to be the longest course in the world.


Worlds longest Golf Course, 18 hole par 72 1,365,000m!! You should definitely go!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes I want to do a road trip with some mates and play the worlds longest course too!


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Mel_P said:


> Worlds longest Golf Course, 18 hole par 72 1,365,000m!! You should definitely go!


The danger of scan reading... I read it as over 1 million miles

But par 72...?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

yep you need some long drives here like 2 hours between hole lol. It is on a stretch of road called the Nullarbor it is a long boring bit of road so they decide to put one hole at each little town/ road house along the way heres a link if you want more info. Nullarbor Links - The World's Longest Golf Course I keep saying that I want to go play this and I think I am going to have to just to say I did you even get a certificate to say you played it!


----------



## TangoWhiskey (May 17, 2011)

I was fortunate enough to go play the 2010 course at Celtic Manor in November, which was amazing. I also went to former European Tour venue Forest of Arden just before easter which was excellent as well. highly recommend a trip to both!


----------



## Jackstar (May 23, 2011)

The Norman Course at Barefoot Resort is the nicest and most famous course that I have played.


----------



## brianrey87 (Oct 4, 2011)

I normally play at long island NY, haven't been to many golf course


----------



## golfalt (Oct 10, 2011)

CanCaddy said:


> What's the most famous golf course you've ever played?
> 
> Of course, the definition of famous is up for grabs, but I'm talking about courses like Augusta National, St. Andrews, Pebble Beach, etc.
> 
> As for me, when I was in college I caddied for someone on Pebble Beach but I've never played on a famous course. The place where I worked that summer used to take clients there to play and sometimes I'd caddy for one of them. Super-beautiful course. It was one of the highlights of my life to even be able to be there as many times as I got to that summer (plus made some good tips even though they weren't supposed to tip me).


HAve played in a lot of golf courses but th Phuket were awesome. I had played golf during my vacation and its credit goes to Mr. Robert Tan, who had 
organized my tour so well. I am recommending him for your golfing vacation. 

Contact him on his website i,e :- Golf Vacation- Golfing Holidays, Golf Holidays Travel Agency


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Golfalt makes a good point - The best, and possibly cheapest way, to play a lot of great courses is to go on packaged tours. I saw an ad a few days ago for an Irish golf vacation that included 4 rounds on the K Club, Kileen Castle, Ballybunion and one course I hadn't heard of. It included airfare from New York, hotels, 2 days of sightseeing, all meals, all transportation and caddy fees. All you had to pay was tips, liquor and personal purchases. It was around $1200 for the 6 days.

I haven't done anything like this before, but that sounded like a really good deal to me.


----------



## golfjunk (Aug 4, 2010)

I played Royal County Down in Northern Ireland last week. A fantastic links course! Whenever you have a chance to get there you have to play there! It is not cheap, but a real experience! Links golf at its best!


----------



## Rothenfield (Jul 15, 2011)

I couldn’t afford to do it now because I’m a working-class stiff, but at the top of my bucket list of things to do before I die is to play a course in Scotland or Ireland. Perhaps a soft fatal heart attack after making par on the 18th at Lothian and then kick me over into a sand trap somewhere and call it ‘done’.


----------



## golfsport (Oct 27, 2011)

*golfsport*

Hi,

Well if I would speak for the most famous golf course I've played, I'm actually still looking for one. I want it to be the most relaxing and probably be a luxury place. So the stay and the experience would be extraordinary.

Thank you.


----------



## Roderick (Oct 19, 2011)

USGA, R&A Announce 2012 Rules Changes
You know that rules that say it's a penalty if the wind blows your golf ball away after you've taken address? Yeah, that rule - the one most golfers hate.

Well, rest easier, because that rule is going away. The USGA and R&A today announced changes to the Rules of Golf for the 2012-15 editions of the rulebook, and Rule 18-2b - the wind rule - is among those modified.

Updates and revisions are being made to nine of the 34 principal rules, along with numerous decisions on the rules, plus the rules of amateur status. Read a recap, which includes links to view the full list of changes to rules, decisions and amateur status.


----------



## VELISSA (Nov 6, 2011)

Four seasons resort - Tourettes France. Fabulous food and wine tours with Absolutely Southern France


----------



## VELISSA (Nov 6, 2011)

Four Season's resort, Tourrettes in Southern France. Coupled with fine food and wine tours - we contacted a local company Absolutely Southern France who referred us to the resort and organized our entire stay - my husband is not a golfer.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

VELISSA said:


> my husband is not a golfer.


And you married him anyway??? :dunno:

A lot of golf resorts get so hung up advertising the golf facilities that people don't realize the other things to do there... tennis, hunting, fishing, beaches, shopping, fine dining... The list is endless.


----------



## Linx2Fitness (Feb 13, 2012)

The best course I ever played was in Coeur d'Alene, Idaho. I loved their signature hole which is a par 3 where the t-boxes are on the shore and you hit over water to an island green. You have to take a boat to the island to putt. Really neat! We had a caddy and I shot my best game ever!


----------



## Hacker AL (Sep 24, 2011)

*Whistling Straits*

Will be playing Whistling Straits next Sunday 7/22/12. I assume the course record will still be intact once i am done...


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Hacker AL said:


> I assume the course record will still be intact once i am done...


Al, you will never break my record of course records left intact. Don't let it bother you.


----------



## Hacker AL (Sep 24, 2011)

*Record*



DennisM said:


> Al, you will never break my record of course records left intact. Don't let it bother you.


May need a rain out to stay in the 90's...lol


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

LOL - Have a ball... That's an order.


----------



## Hacker AL (Sep 24, 2011)

DennisM said:


> LOL - Have a ball... That's an order.


Thanks Dennis


----------



## Hacker AL (Sep 24, 2011)

This time tomorrow 8:10 cst. Whistling Straits must defend itself against my attack! I assume it will be up for the challenge. Looking forward to a great round with great friends. Temps mid to upper 80's partly sunny and NW winds at 5 to 10. Looks GREAT! Sure hope if i hit 90 that there are no holes left!.....FORE!!!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Remember, at Whistling Straits, if it looks like a fairway, it's probably a bunker. If it looks like a lake, it's probably a bunker. If it looks like a green, it's probably a bunker. If it looks like a bunker, it's probably where people have been walking.


----------



## Hacker AL (Sep 24, 2011)

AWESOME!!! Is the only word i have for the Whistling Straits experience. Shot a 87 could have been better or worse. Very happy with the score. The complete experience was great. Had a super caddie and a awesome time.Only hit 3 actual bunkers and 1 waste bunker all day. Had to clear sheep turds out of one putting line also. Look forward to returning


----------



## Tripp (Aug 16, 2012)

The nicest course I have played is Wade Hampton in Cashiers, NC.


----------



## Hacker AL (Sep 24, 2011)

Back to Whistling Straits tomorrow,looking forward to a great day of golf!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hacker AL (Sep 24, 2011)

Hacker AL said:


> Back to Whistling Straits tomorrow,looking forward to a great day of golf!:thumbsup:


THAT HURT!


----------



## shirinhussy (Sep 7, 2012)

Golf is the sport that everyone prefer to play.I love to play Road Hole at the Old Course, the lighthouse hole at Turnberry.


----------



## JohnnyBiarritz (Oct 29, 2012)

Most famous course I have played is Pebble Beach; also the best.

Read my review here:
Johnny Biarritz: Pebble Beach Golf Links, Pebble Beach, CA


----------



## James_Par (Nov 18, 2012)

I really enjoyed the Great White course at Doral. No rough on the course, simply fairway that slides off to the hard compacted sand/grit type stuff, it was a good experience.


----------



## WOLF56 (Feb 25, 2013)

*Best course played*

The best course i have played Valderrama Spain, and the worst result from a chip shot also 30yds to the pin dropped 3ft from the pin and watched it roll back past me left with a sixty yard chip


----------



## TheOriginalStic (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi All

Looking for some San Diego course suggestions and someone to help with my swing!
I also am hoping to get some feedback on my product (My Dad and I are selling it)
THe Original Stick Chair.


----------



## edricwage (Jan 15, 2013)

TheOriginalStic said:


> Hi All
> 
> Looking for some San Diego course suggestions and someone to help with my swing!
> I also am hoping to get some feedback on my product (My Dad and I are selling it)
> THe Original Stick Chair.


Hi there! If you're looking for a San Diego course, here's the right one for you:


----------



## Spike (Apr 4, 2014)

Apostle Highlands,Bayfield, Wisconsin. I posted about it in another thread.


----------



## Ernie Dimeo (Nov 16, 2013)

With one of my friend , I played Cypress Point Club, it was fantastic.


----------



## Spike (Apr 4, 2014)

Did you play well Ernie?


----------



## Bradford (Mar 18, 2014)

*Golf Lessons in Singapore*

For playing golf and also to teach golf in singapore bradford is the very beautiful golf club.I also love to play golf.I joined bradford 3 months before and this is a great experience for me.


----------



## crystalevans (Jul 4, 2014)

Playing these courses will make you feel like a pro, even if you don't swing like one. ...


----------



## thegolfcourses (Aug 25, 2014)

I've played a lot of great courses, but not sure which would be the most famous...maybe Pelican Hill in Newport Coast, CA or perhaps Grand Cypress in Orlando.


----------



## Larry N (Sep 12, 2017)

*Top 5 I have played*

TPC Jacksonville
Pebble Beach
Torrey Pines
Hilton Head
Turtle Bay Hawaii


----------

